# Maroon Dam Lure assortment



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi E1

Thought I'd post up what I use at Maroon Dam. With a trip in a few weeks thought some of you may need direction.

In the picture, The Bottom row are soft plastics I use on a very light jig head hopped over the bottom. A Slider 3 "Bass grub, Gene Larew 2 1/2 " Baby twin Tail skirted grub and Berkley Powerbait 2" Power Bulky Hawg.

1st column from the left is my Surface lures, A Scum Frog, Kokoda Chug Bug, River 2 sea 50mm popper, Squidgy soft pastic bug.

2nd column in the middle is Bottom lures, jigged from the bottom back up to the kayak, A TN60 Jackall, Strike Pro Ice Jig, Unknown Bass Spinner and A sasume junior blade. All of these can also be cast and retrieve. I often dead stick these, that is long pauses.

3rd Column far right. A Rapala Husky jerk- this is a suspending lure, wind it down to where the bass are suspended, stop it, pause it, jiggle it, and retrieve again, exciting fishing when caught this way, a Soft plastic in this case a slider on a betts spinner- can be cast and retrieved or jigged again I suggest long pauses, A spinner bait, also can be cast and retrieve also jigged and can be trolled too. I often install a stinger hook on mine for short bites.

I hardly ever troll at Maroon Dam, but if you want to troll all the usual lures work, just remember though that maroon is shallow so a lure that trolls at 10 - 15 feet will be ideal.

Any questions, fire them my way. I am no expert but I have fished this dam for about 10 years and I have found these lures to work best. 

Hope this helps,

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

nice selection Sel, 
so looks like surface lures / plastics are hot property for Maroon,

cant wait to get out there


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

What type/brand is the one in the middle row, second from the bottom?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Pete

Its a Sasume Blade in Junior. Harry Watson who brings in Jackalls into the country distributes them as well. I get the from Charltons tackle at Redbank. No one else has them or have even heard of them. I was down the Gold Coast last saturday and went to Doug Burts tackle world, now they have a huge range of lures and they had never heard of them.

Last time I was at Charltons they told me Harry had limited supply on them. I must drop in and get more, but their 20 bucks each. They come with flimsy doubles, I use them the first time, then upgrade to trebles after that.

That last session at Borumba on the Sunday morning when I caught 6 bass in half an hour were all caught on this lure.

Get some, if you want I can drop in and get you some and post them to you or anyone else for that matter,

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> if you want I can drop in and get you some and post them to you or anyone else for that matter,


Sel would appreciate if you can pick me one up and will collect and reimburse you at Maroon weekend...no dramas if time hinders you mate.

Of course also essential at Maroon, is a slab of your own choice 8)


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Sel

To quote Dodge

"would appreciate if you can pick me one up and will collect and reimburse you at Maroon weekend...no dramas if time hinders you mate.

Of course also essential at Maroon, is a slab of your own choice"

At this stage I still don't know if I will be there Fri pm to Sun am or Sat pm to Mon am, however I will be there Sat pm to Sun am for sure.

JimH


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

anyone interested in them lures on the GC, 
Nerang tackle sell em, 
they might even have the ecogear ones too


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Dodge said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > if you want I can drop in and get you some and post them to you or anyone else for that matter,
> ...


Consider it done Dodge, Im going there tommorrow, anyone else while I'm going there, I don't mind posting interstate :lol:

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Of course also essential at Maroon, is a slab of your own choice 8)


Hey mate I'm not sharing my beer with no fish.....the buggers can get there own. 8)

Nice selection of lures Sel, but I will be relying on my good old salt water lures mate, if there good enough for Snapper then there good enough for Bass.......and if that doesn't work I'll resort to Dodges method, and get them pissed first....hey it works on the missus.....alcohol and something bright and shiny. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel,

Am currently speaking to Harry about the Sasuke blades (note: Not Sasume). He's still got some - so I'm doing a deal with him for a few.

Thanks for the tip.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

